
Show HN: Bamboolib – A GUI for Pandas – Free on Kaggle - __tobals__
https://www.kaggle.com/tkrabel/bamboolib-titanic-df-wrangling
======
neomatrix369
Awesome work! Thanks for making it free on Kaggle!

~~~
__tobals__
You are welcome. :) Do you already have a dataset you would like explore with
bamboolib?

------
__tobals__
bamboolib is a Python library for exploratory data analysis and data
transformation.

Kaggle does not support saving Widget state to the static HTML notebook. This
is why the code lines are commented out in the Kaggle notebook.

Happy to answer any questions.

------
stat10
really cool, guys!

~~~
__tobals__
Cheers. Do you already have a use case for bamboolib in mind?

